# "Gummy" Bear, the latest TNR



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

The local stray/feral previously known as "Bear" was trapped and brought into the PAWS clinic for the usual. During the routine exam it was discovered that (in addition to the usual beat-up condition of toms on the street) poor Bear (about 5 years old) had dental problems so severe that most of his teeth were gone and the remaining few teeth had to be removed due to infection.

This was done and for the last 3 weeks Bear has been recovering with the help of a considerable amount of anti-biotics. Yesterday we released Bear to his fate back on the street (he didn't like the accommodations anyway). There are several people in the area who provide Bear with food and he should do ok, so the Vet says.

In telling the story to a friend of mine he mentioned that we needed to name him. I said that he already had a name: "Bear". "Gummy Bear" you mean, says he and the name stuck.

The pic isn't the best. Gummy is a bit shy. Oh yeah, and his tongue sticks out a bit.


GBear by clylet, on Flickr


----------



## leesah (Apr 17, 2012)

poor baby! I wish him a speedy recovery!


----------



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

Gummy was completely recovered from his infections when we released him. He had had his last vet check-up the day before and had gotten a clean bill-of-health from the vet. With the infections gone and (hopefully) no more fighting he should do well. There are several people around, including us now, who will provide food so he doesn't have to hunt.

On his last day, he tried to claw me though the cage bars which I took as a good sign.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Wow you are such a cat saint to go the extra mile for him and treat his extra problems. 5 years old is pretty old for a feral. He sounds like a wiley guy and a survivor. 

Most TNR groups dont go the extra mile. You are outstanding! My prayers go with Gummy Bear. Id love to hear updates. I know he has to be feeling so much happier with the infection gone and not driven to mate. He can "retire" now to an easier life! 

Most vets dont have the confidence to do hand on help with ferals. Kudos to the vet. Great job!


----------



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

There is a rather loose, but committed group of support people in my area. "Grinders", not activists.
The vet that I deal with WRT the ferals, for example, is a semi-retired vet with a big heart. I couldn't begin to list the favors that she has bestowed on those she sees as committed to the cause of ferals. Exactly why and what her motivation is, I'm not really sure. I very rarely see or speak to her.
Needless to say that any effort on my part would be for nothing if it were not for the Medics and others at the clinic(s) and shelter(s).


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

lyle said:


> There is a rather loose, but committed group of support people in my area. "Grinders", not activists.
> The vet that I deal with WRT the ferals, for example, is a semi-retired vet with a big heart. I couldn't begin to list the favors that she has bestowed on those she sees as committed to the cause of ferals. Exactly why and what her motivation is, I'm not really sure. I very rarely see or speak to her.
> Needless to say that any effort on my part would be for nothing if it were not for the Medics and others at the clinic(s) and shelter(s).


Whats a Grinder? And what does WRT mean? I give you a lot of credit since your the one in the field doing the thankless job of trapping and watching over the ferals after they are TNRed! It is a joint effort! People who do TNR dont get much kudos. Its a unrecognized passion in the animal rescue community. You have my admiration and appreciation for the difference your making in the ferals lives.


----------



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

WRT - with respect to....

Grinder - Someone with more perseverance than flash. Someone who just keeps "grinding away" at the task, usually with little or no recognition. I think that the sailors on the winches of racing sailboats are referred to as "grinders".

Kudos to Doc for sure :worship ,but I'm sure she could care less. I don't think that anyone who does this sort of thing for the glory or recognition they'll receive lasts long. It's gotta be personal on some level. The thanks that you usually get from the cat is similar to the attempt by Gummy to claw me through the cage :wink:


----------



## Whaler (Feb 13, 2011)

good work lyle!

you really are lucky to have a vet in your area that goes above and beyond to try to help out the cause. if/when i run into a issue with one of the cats my only option for a lower cost treatment is to have my local animal control officer bring it to the vet. if she brings it in they don't charge any doctor fees and will always provide "expired" meds at no charge. problem is that usually this type of situation seems to arise after hours or on holidays. i have had some luck with some of the vets as far as waiving the doctor fees or "forgetting" to write up a test when i have brought one in myself since it is a feral cat.


----------



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

As Roseanne used to say: "It's always something. Either they bite, or they have no teeth." :catsm In spite of it all though, everything is fine with all of my "charges". 

With the arrival of good weather, the garage cats are scouring the neighborhood at night, bringing in dead mice and strategically placing them by the door so I'll be sure to step on them in the dark. Then they all stare at me and I'm obliged to heap praise on them for their hunting skills (or maybe they're waiting for me to eat it). As far as the garage cats know, humans don't eat.


----------



## Whaler (Feb 13, 2011)

yeah, their "presents" are such a joy:lol: i often say that i should charge the mall where my colony is for "pest control", i am certain that even the restaurants don't have any mice inside thanks to my crew.

i feel that my crew must believe that inside my work is like the serengeti, i go through that door and come back out with all kinds of tasty food.


----------

